# Boat storage



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I bought new Ranger this summer and now starting to think about winter storage. It has a cover, but would it be better off stored inside or outside? 
Thanks

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Anytime you can store anything inside out of the weather, that's the way to go. Not just for the boat itself, but the trailer and keeping tires away from the UV sunlight that breaks down the sides and dry rots them before the treads where out also. Anytime anything metal is in hot and cold back and forth getting moisture, its subject to rust/corrosion ahead of its time.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Ralph, I sort of figured. Seems a small price for this long term investment.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Storing a boat outside exposes it to extreme temperature changes which leads to condensation and moisture problems. Even unheated inside storage is much less apt to produce condensation problems.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats it matter if its a Ranger?? All you ranger guys are "ranger this" "ranger that"!! Im only joking, cause im jealous as hell of your new Ranger... Maybe someday, gotta keep dreamin though right? lol oh and treat her nice, store it indoors


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I store my Lund and popup camper inside. I can leave my gear on it and its ready to go year round with no worry of theft. If you can afford it, nothing beats this.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Inside is good, but no buildings that are frequented by mice or the occasional ****. Get all the crumbs out if there are any, it will attract them, and put some poison around the tires or anywhere you might think a mouse can climb. The straps that hold the cover are a run way for mice if they are close to the ground. Plug your live well drains and all the other holes in the transom. Believe me you don't want those things to get in there, they will ruin everything.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Whats it matter if its a Ranger?? All you ranger guys are "ranger this" "ranger that"!! Im only joking, cause im jealous as hell of your new Ranger... Maybe someday, gotta keep dreamin though right? lol oh and treat her nice, store it indoors


Ya, I know was hesitating putting" Ranger" in post. But if I stated my 14' Sea Nymph then someone would think I'm nuts.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

tubejig said:


> Inside is good, but no buildings that are frequented by mice or the occasional ****. Get all the crumbs out if there are any, it will attract them, and put some poison around the tires or anywhere you might think a mouse can climb. The straps that hold the cover are a run way for mice if they are close to the ground. Plug your live well drains and all the other holes in the transom. Believe me you don't want those things to get in there, they will ruin everything.


Very,very good points right there!


----------



## g6463 (Mar 2, 2009)

put a half of box of mothballs in a bowl put on the floor and put the cover on it no mice in 4 years now


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

I put 1 or 2 scented dryer sheets in every compartment on my boat and a piece of steel wool in the drain hole on the transom (any water can drain out, but mice cant chew their way in ). Easy and effective.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I just use a liberal amt if dryer sheets. No faith in moth balls. I've had mice chew around them and ruin my good ice shanty cover. They seem to avoid dryer sheets. I put a few kill baits out too.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> I just use a liberal amt if dryer sheets. No faith in moth balls. I've had mice chew around them and ruin my good ice shanty cover. They seem to avoid dryer sheets. I put a few kill baits out too.


+2. Had good luck with dryer sheets and also shavings of Irish Spring soap. Never had any mice in the boat/trailer when stored that way, even though there were plenty of mice around.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Even though I store my boat, camper and shantys inside a storage unit, I take mouse activity very seriously. I use dryer sheets inside the toys for the last line of defense. No mouse can climb the boat or the shanty because they are well off the ground. For the popup camper I cover every access point with cardboard applied with painters tape. I put layers of mouse traps (more than one style and I have eight of them!) around the access points to the storage unit and I bait them with different baits. Peanut butter with small rubber o-rings work the best. If I pop one trap at all I am calling the storage unit and demanding rodent control. They put poison and other traps around the units and it ends after I catch the first mini-rat. Anyway, this works great for me and I sleep well at night!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Whats it matter if its a Ranger?? All you ranger guys are "ranger this" "ranger that"!! Im only joking, cause im jealous as hell of your new Ranger... Maybe someday, gotta keep dreamin though right? lol oh and treat her nice, store it indoors


My Ranger is so awesome it winterizes itself!:lol::lol:

Hey Chemo, i'd store it inside if you can and like others have said use the dryer sheets! I keep mine covered and in the barn and never had a problem with mice!


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

Too nice of rig to leave sit outside. I could store it for you for free as long as i can use it a couple months out of the year possibly June and July:evil:.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

386xf said:


> Too nice of rig to leave sit outside. I could store it for you for free as long as i can use it a couple months out of the year possibly June and July:evil:.


Thanks! Didn't help me catch any fish today.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Renting space sometimes means you can't get your boat out till well after walleye are in the river....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

If you can afford a ranger you should then build the man cave/out building to store it in. I sit in my boat all winter listening to the radio waiting for the walleye to bite. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

kingfishcam said:


> renting space sometimes means you can't get your boat out till well after walleye are in the river....
> 
> 
> Outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


true!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Anyone around the Saginaw area know of indoor storage for a 17ft boat? It would be nice to find a place to pull it out and put it back in once in a while So I can use it for walleye fishing the river.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I am adding on to my garage out back to fit my 22ft trophy right now Can't imagine letting it sit outside all winter.


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

No one mentioned shrink wrap. I have never used it but many people around here do. Is it a good or bad method of storage? Any one have good or bad ideas on it?

DougJr.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

DougJr. said:


> No one mentioned shrink wrap. I have never used it but many people around here do. Is it a good or bad method of storage? Any one have good or bad ideas on it?
> 
> DougJr.


It's used extensively in these parts also. Works great with proper winterization.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

DougJr. said:


> No one mentioned shrink wrap. I have never used it but many people around here do. Is it a good or bad method of storage? Any one have good or bad ideas on it?
> 
> DougJr.


I have used shrink wrap before and I wanted to say that you should watch out for mildew. I'd recommend ventilation and if you don't do that try some commercial remedies to take care of this. Just my $0.02.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Chemo13 try fowlerville Fair Grounds. A friend stores his boat there in the barns. He has had good luck and says it is priced right.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for your comments on shrink wrapping boats. What you are saying about ventilation makes alot of sense. I've paid attention to boats that I have seen with the ventilation and I will be sure that this happens when I have mine done. I will also put some moisture prevention chemicals sold in containers in the boat. My daughter uses them in her camping trailer and they really work. One other thing that I have noticed is that some trailers are parked on wood blocks to keep the tires off of the frozen ground. What are your thoughts on this, or should the boat be jacked up and completely off of the ground?

Thanks again for your help.

DougJr.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I nevee jack the tires off the ground, but keeping tge sun off tires is a good thing..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

I store my Lund inside in an unheated garage with Irish Spring chunks placed throughout, I also plug livewell drains and the water intakes with steel wool so they can breathe while providing rodent control---and during warming trends I run a ceiling fan to drive out condensation on the boat and garage floor. So far so good--RLM


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

I use pure peppermint extract for mice control. I save the plastic cap off of milk jugs and put a cotton ball on it and poor some peppermint extract on the cotton ball. Replentish peppermint every other month when possible. Since I have used this in my RV and my boat I have not had any mice problems. The peppermint does leave a slight odor. I've tried dryer sheets in my RV and they did not work when I left it up north, but when I stored it in town the dryer sheets did work


----------

